# Best battery mower right now?



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

I have the 60v Toro Recycler and am not impressed at all. I do not enjoy mowing with it.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Is there an actual question? What don't you like about the recycler?


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Is there an actual question? What don't you like about the recycler?


The question was what's the best battery mower? The toro is weak and tends to bog down like my 4yr old Ego.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I'd be seriously looking at the new Milwaukee mower. I've owned or still own Toro, Milwaukee and Ego battery products. The Milwaukee stuff is built noticeably more heavy duty than any of the others.


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I'd be seriously looking at the new Milwaukee mower. I've owned or still own Toro, Milwaukee and Ego battery products. The Milwaukee stuff is built noticeably more heavy duty than any of the others.


They're saying it's supposed to have more torque than a 200cc gas engine. Problem is it takes two batteries and two 12.0s are only supposed to last 60 minutes so batteries might be an issues


----------



## fajitamondays (Nov 20, 2020)

If you have a local Toro dealer willing to let you demo one of the new 60v Super Recyclers, it might be worth a try so that you don't have to ditch your investment in the Toro 60v batteries. It seemed pretty decent on Allyn Hane's review where he mowed his St. Aug.
https://youtu.be/aatJdLvxsYs


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I have an 80V Greenworks 21" and it does a great job mulching or bagging.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Carmelmatt317 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be seriously looking at the new Milwaukee mower. I've owned or still own Toro, Milwaukee and Ego battery products. The Milwaukee stuff is built noticeably more heavy duty than any of the others.
> ...


I believe it comes with the batteries with the mower. But I agree - batteries are always the weak link on these mowers. I'm still a gas mower guy, but that Milwaukee is pretty cool looking and I think they may have pushed the battery mower to the next level. If they ever had a crazy sale price on it I would totally try it out.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

$200 difference between the latest Ego and Milwaukee.

That new Toro is just new features and the motor was not upgraded. I dont need fancy features, just powa! I need to wait for a sale lol. $800 to $1000 for a mower seems stiff!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

situman said:


> $200 difference between the latest Ego and Milwaukee.
> 
> That new Toro is just new features and the motor was not upgraded. I dont need fancy features, just powa! I need to wait for a sale lol. $800 to $1000 for a mower seems stiff!


I agree when you'll need to replace batteries that will set you back probably $450 or so.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Wow, I'm surprised to hear the Toro doesn't have enough power for you. I have the older Toro Flex Force Model 20361T and it has plenty of power. I can mow the whole yard with 3/4 of a charge on the 7.5Ah battery. It is a push type as I don't need a self-propelled mower.

If you have really thick areas that haven't been mowed in awhile, there should be a "turbo" mode that will automatically ramp up the power. You will hear the motor speed increase on its own. Do you hear this over thick areas? If not, I'm guessing it's not working properly. I have NEVER had a problem with it "bogging down".


----------



## KevCarter (Aug 25, 2018)

Deadlawn said:


> Wow, I'm surprised to hear the Toro doesn't have enough power for you. I have the older Toro Flex Force Model 20361T and it has plenty of power. I can mow the whole yard with 3/4 of a charge on the 7.5Ah battery. It is a push type as I don't need a self-propelled mower.
> 
> If you have really thick areas that haven't been mowed in awhile, there should be a "turbo" mode that will automatically ramp up the power. You will hear the motor speed increase on its own. Do you hear this over thick areas? If not, I'm guessing it's not working properly. I have NEVER had a problem with it "bogging down".


I agree. Last Fall I picked up the 60V Super Recycler. I changed to the High Lift Blade, and it did a better job mulching and bagging than my 200cc gas mower. Changing out the blade was key for me. The standard blade didn't do the job for me...


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

KevCarter said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I'm surprised to hear the Toro doesn't have enough power for you. I have the older Toro Flex Force Model 20361T and it has plenty of power. I can mow the whole yard with 3/4 of a charge on the 7.5Ah battery. It is a push type as I don't need a self-propelled mower.
> ...


Wow, no wonder I'm impressed by the Toro Flex Force! I had a 160cc Honda which I had no complaints about other than the noise, pollution and the fact that it was aging. I once had a 140cc mower which was woefully underpowered. You really had to slow down over thick grass so as not to stall it!


----------

